# Undesirable Mother's Day Gifts



## Retired (May 9, 2009)

The local paper was filled with ads for restaurants advertising Mother's Day lunch, every store was promoting their merchandise as being the ideal celebration for Mother's contribution to the family.

Then I noticed an ad for a local cosmetic surgery clinic, with a discount coupon for Mother's day...which got me thinking..how would that conversation go on Sunday morning....

Happy Mother's Day, Dear! Here's the facelift I've always thought you needed!

What says _I Love You_ better than the gift of a facelift?

What other gifts would be on the forbidden list for Mother's Day?


----------



## white page (May 9, 2009)

*re: Undesireable Mother's Day Gifts*

A vacuum cleaner:blush:


----------



## NicNak (May 9, 2009)

*re: Undesireable Mother's Day Gifts*

That's funny Steve "Dear Mom, here's a new nose!"  :lol:

A  suprise pet Boa Constrictor, Cayman , or Iquana.  Unless ofcourse she likes reptiles.


----------



## Daniel (May 9, 2009)

*re: Undesireable Mother's Day Gifts*



> What other gifts would be on the forbidden list for Mother's Day?


A diet book or a subscription to _Weight Watchers_ magazine


----------



## Halo (May 9, 2009)

*re: Undesireable Mother's Day Gifts*

Appliances, cooking things or anything domestic related...don't want to give her something that she can use to feed you or clean up after you with.

Other than that I can't really come up with anything "generally" as unwanted gifts....although specificially for my mom there is a definite list which includes "no trips to the spa"   Thanks heavens for cash $$$ :lol:

Oh but what about pre-paid therapy sessions....nothing like saying  "I love you mom now go talk to someone else"


----------



## Daniel (May 9, 2009)

*re: Undesireable Mother's Day Gifts*



> Oh but what about pre-paid therapy sessions...



:rofl:


----------



## ladylore (May 9, 2009)

*re: Undesireable Mother's Day Gifts*

Well after the "gift" of a face-lift and the subscription to Weight Watchers she would need a therapy session. Or 2 or three.:rofl:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 9, 2009)

*re: Undesireable Mother's Day Gifts*

Snuff or chewing tobacco.

Oven mitts.

Lawnmower.


----------



## Into The Light (May 9, 2009)

*re: Undesireable Mother's Day Gifts*

a lawn mower


----------



## Retired (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Undesireable Mother's Day Gifts*

Unless of course if it's a _riding lawnmower_

:vroom:


----------



## Jazzey (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Undesireable Mother's Day Gifts*

....an all expenses paid trip to your home to watch your 3 kids (under 5), while you and hubby go to the Caribbean for a week...


----------



## NicNak (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Undesireable Mother's Day Gifts*



TSOW said:


> Unless of course if it's a _riding lawnmower_
> 
> :vroom:



Would just have to be careful she doesn't gracefully except it and when it is least expected, she runs you over :lol:

"I'll get you my pretty"  :witch:


----------



## Daniel (May 9, 2009)

Another unwanted gift:

Hydroxycut


----------



## NicNak (May 9, 2009)

I would assume along the same lines as cosmetic surgery, wrinkle cream may not be a desireable gift either.  Especially to give to a mother-in-law. :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 9, 2009)

NicNak's signature said:
			
		

> A friend is someone who is there for you when he'd rather be somewhere else



_Did you mean to search for "*A friend is someone who is there for you when you'd rather he were somewhere else*"?_


----------



## NicNak (May 9, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> _Did you mean to search for "*A friend is someone who is there for you when you'd rather he were somewhere else*"?_



No, I was just looking about for quotes and found this one, like this:
A friend is someone who is there for you when he'd rather be somewhere else


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 9, 2009)

I was making a Google joke... 

For example, see Google's question near the top of this page: http://www.google.com/search?source...e+for+you+when+he'd+rather+be+somewhere+else"


----------



## NicNak (May 9, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> I was making a Google joke...
> 
> For example, see Google's question near the top of this page: "A frond is someone who is there for you when he'd rather be somewhere else" - Google Search




Oppps. :blush:  I think I should change my mood back to dopey :teehee:


----------

